# Cento Uno or GT - Can't decide



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm considering either a Cento Uno or a GT. Having a hard time deciding which bike to go with, but I can get a good deal on either one. These bikes ride and look great. 

I'm 50, ride 3-4 times a week, both mountain and road. I currently ride a Roubaix, and can't really complain about it, but wanted something a little snappier and responsive. 

My road rides are anywhere from 15 - 100 miles. I don't race.

Any suggestions on which bike to get?


----------



## mtnbikerva1 (Jan 30, 2009)

*Any of you riden the Wilier Cento 1/uno and others to compare?*

I am also interested. Regular Cento 1/Cento uno VS Ridley VS Orbea VS BMC VS BH...
I a 6ft 1in. tall 170 or so pounds.
I ride all terrain and conditions night and day.
I have a hard core climbing and race bike now and now looking for something better for bad roads and century rides along with the training rides with team and club.
Durability?
Quality?
Handling? although it seems to be a good race bike.
Anything strange about putting parts on it? Bottom Bracket? HS?

What should I know?
Thank you.


----------



## progolferv1 (Apr 15, 2012)

I have had the Wiler Gran T. I road it for about a year. Its a great bike, but does have some limitations. It does not handle well IMO above 25mph. It is very smooth and comfortable. There is a little flex in the frame as pushing hard. 

I have also rode the Cento and currently on a Cento SR. I think it is a much better bike then the GT. Very stable and can handle anything you give it. Just feel contacted to the bike more on a Cento. 

To be honest either way you will be happy, I am sure. Wilier is a great brand and product. Just be prepared to talk about it. There are not many out there and people always want to know how you got one.


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

Ended up getting the Cento today in Matte Black. Ultegra components and Mavic R-Sys SLR wheelset. 

Can't wait for it to be built up. I'll post pictures. Hope it's not too much black.


----------



## eurotruck (Jul 8, 2009)

xrayjay said:


> Ended up getting the Cento today in Matte Black. Ultegra components and Mavic R-Sys SLR wheelset.




You will love that bike!

On your first ride, get the bike up to speed, stand up and mash as if you are attacking. Do not be surprised by the acceleration and the front wheel wanting to come off of the ground.

That's what happened to me the first time on my Cento1 SL after having been on a Litespeed C2 for a year. Total night and day difference in comfort and stiffness.

Enjoy!

Edit: I am now waiting on a new Cento1 SR in fluo yellow to arrive in the States. I love racing the Wilier bikes and yes, they do get a lot of attention and comments.

--


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

That fluo yellow is sweet. You have to post pics when you get it. 

I also rode a zero 7. That bike just wants to go fast. I had to keep reminding myself to just calm down and ride at a "normal" pace so I could focus on the bike and the ride.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

xrayjay said:


> Ended up getting the Cento today in Matte Black. Ultegra components and Mavic R-Sys SLR wheelset.
> 
> Can't wait for it to be built up. I'll post pictures. Hope it's not too much black.


Great choice IMO. Don't let anyone tell you that the Cento Uno is not good for long rides compared to the GT. When fitted properly, the Cento is a really a dream to ride. Pics soon or it didn't happen.....


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

xrayjay said:


> Ended up getting the Cento today in Matte Black. Ultegra components and Mavic R-Sys SLR wheelset.
> 
> Can't wait for it to be built up. I'll post pictures. Hope it's not too much black.


Ack!!!!! ShimaNO on a Wilier.... /jking... sorta lol. Congrats btw.

Take delivery of my Cento Uno next week. I decided on that rather than the GT for 2 reasons. 1. The price I got on the Cento was too good to pass up and I was looking for something that would be just a tad "racier" than the GT after 4 years on a Specialized Roubaix SL. 

Just transfering the Campy from the Roubaix to the Wilier and then the Specialized will be ebay bait if none of my compadre's want it.


----------

